# finished last night



## ConstanceS

I decided to try my hand and mixing my own technique and style up and use both a brush and sponge. What do you all think.


----------



## ConstanceS

Forgot to include size this was on a mat scetch paper 18x24


----------



## leighann

Looks good to me


----------



## ErnstG

A very unique style and very illustrative - prima!
Perhaps for the animals a small shadow?

Ernst


----------



## ConstanceS

Shadowing is something i always feel i mess up, i attempted to shadow with this one and... i just feel i misplaced the shadowing.... there is far more detail in this painting then my camera would show.. the bushes have structure and demention but this camera just isnt good enough to see it.
i may be to hard on myself, i do typically critique my work far harder them everyone else.


----------



## TerryCurley

I think most of us do critique our own work more severely than anyone else does. I love the cat and the deer in the picture below. I think working on the shadows will add a lot of realism to your art. I have problems with shadows, I can't count how many times Chanda has reminded me to put in shadows and usually my response is ...Duh, how could I forget that.

You have a unique style. I'm still striving for that look that says 'this is Terry's art', maybe I will never find it.


----------



## leighann

Don't worry Terry...I'm hunting for that "me" look as well. I also struggle with shadow and shading. I think each artist has certain things they excel at, and others that, if they are me, make them want to chunk a brush across the room. Lol


----------



## ConstanceS

Yep... i have actually chucked my brush across the room in the past.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Hmmm.. I thought I commented on these.. Nice job.. I love your use of color! 

D


----------



## ConstanceS

So i started another of the same size... i have the background painted in and would love suggestions on shading in the shadows.


----------



## ConstanceS

It didnt load right


----------



## TerryCurley

I think I would make the shadows a bit larger. The sun is at an angle not over head so the shadows would be longer. That's just my thinking. 

Your horses are looking good.


----------



## ConstanceS

The angle is actually my not having steady hands when holding the camera. Lol


----------



## leighann

Those two things are not my forte', especially shadow. I can shade decently, but still need more practice. I'm sure someone here can help ^-^


----------



## Oregon Artist

If the sun is setting the shadows would be very long away from the sun and distracting. You style you have is more impressionist than photo realistic, forget the shadows and just paint in your happy style.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I agree with Oregon... Your style is fresh.. NOTHING says that drawing and painting have to be photo realistic.. Most of the Masters had quite a bit of abstract works. You portrayed what you were trying to.. thus you did wonderfully!

D


----------



## ConstanceS

I can paint realism but i dont have depth perception in my own sight. So surrealism speaks louder to me, my style of painting is inspired by surrealism. I deliberately paint in two dementions rather then three because my art shows my perception of the world around me, which is very important to me.


----------



## Oregon Artist

My W/C instructor said paint what you see, not what you think you see. I have always wondered if Picasso actually saw those people!


----------



## ConstanceS

Perception even in sight is unique. I whole heartedly agree with your W/C instructor.


----------

